# Der Vispas in Holland



## Hechthunter1000 (6. Februar 2015)

Hallo Angelfreunde,

es gibt einige Foren im Angelboard mit Fragen über den Vispas, habe aber noch kein Forum gefunden wo meine Frage auftaucht geschweige denn beantwortet wurde. 
Der Vispas, soweit ich das richtig gelesen habe, bekomm ich z.B. überall in Tierläden MUSS ich einem Angelverein angehören um den zu bekommen oder muss ich mir den nur kaufen und dann kann ich schon los angeln?|kopfkrat

LG


----------



## shafty262 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der Vispas in Holland*

Wirst du dann Automatisch so wie ich das verstanden hab. Unsere Cluiqe war erst letztes We den Vispas holen. Sind so nach Holland gefahren in Angelshop und haben dann son Vorläufigen bekommen. Auf dem Vorläufigen steht Angelverein Groningen/Drenthe. Das Original kriegt man dann zugeschickt.


----------



## feldi1987 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der Vispas in Holland*

Hallo,

Das ganze ist im Prinzip ganz simpel.

Du kaufst dir einen Vispas online oder in einem Geschäft in der nähe deines Angelortes.

Mit dem Kauf wirst du automatisch Mitglied in einem Verein für ein Jahr.

Beim Kauf bekommst du einen vorläufigen Vispas der direkt gültig ist. Den richtigen bekommst du per post innerhalb 2-3 Wochen.

LG


----------



## Hechthunter1000 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der Vispas in Holland*

Okay und wie sieht das mit den Kosten aus? Bezahlt man einmalig ich sag mal 40€ und kann das ganze Jahr über in Holland angeln? Oder bezahlt man monatlich ? Und nach dem einen Jahr "verfällt" der Schein oder ist das so ein Vertrag der sich nach einem Jahr verlängert ?


----------



## feldi1987 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der Vispas in Holland*

Es gibt unterschiedliche kosten in diversen Vereinen. Meist zwischen 28-35 Euro.
Der Vispas ist dann ein Jahr gültig.

Schau mal in deine PN.  Da hab ich nen Tipp wie du zuverlässig an einen Vispas kommst in deiner Region in der du angeln magst.

Allgemein kannst du in allen "staatlichen" Gewässern angeln. Es gibt Vereine die privat Gewässer haben. Jenachdem ob du dem entsprechenden Verein angehörst oder nicht kannst du auch dort angeln.

Ein Abo gibt es musst du aber nicht beanspruchen


----------



## zorra (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der Vispas in Holland*



feldi1987 schrieb:


> Es gibt unterschiedliche kosten in diversen Vereinen. Meist zwischen 28-35 Euro.
> Der Vispas ist dann ein Jahr gültig.
> 
> Schau mal in deine PN. Da hab ich nen Tipp wie du zuverlässig an einen Vispas kommst in deiner Region in der du angeln magst.
> ...


...Vereinsgewässer die nicht in der Landesliste stehen da darfst natürlich NICHT ANGELN....da brauchste extra Erlaubniss.
gr.zorra


----------



## feldi1987 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der Vispas in Holland*

Ich sag ja.... Ist er dem entsprechenden Verein angegliedert darf er auch die vereinsgewässer dieses Vereins nutzen.

Die Gewässer anderer Vereine natürlich nicht ohne Tageskarte.


----------



## forest27 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der Vispas in Holland*



feldi1987 schrieb:


> Es gibt unterschiedliche kosten in diversen Vereinen. Meist zwischen 28-35 Euro.
> Der Vispas ist dann ein Jahr gültig.
> 
> Schau mal in deine PN.  Da hab ich nen Tipp wie du zuverlässig an einen Vispas kommst in deiner Region in der du angeln magst.
> ...



Könntest du mir auch mal so eine PN senden ? Oder den entsprechenden link hier einfügen ?


----------



## crocodile (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der Vispas in Holland*

Bin selber im HSV Wisch - http://www.angelninholland.de/ - und wirklich zufrieden, 37,50€ die man an ein D Konto überweist. Überweisungsträger kommt immer im Dezember, überweisen, ne Woche später ist der Schein da. Wenn es einen ähnlichen Service auch für 28€ gibt, gerne! Das funktioniert bei meinem Wunschverein leider nicht so reibungslos, da kommt nichts zurück. Manche Vereine erlauben auch nur Kreditkarte oder NL Banken, hab ich beides nicht 
Also, wo gibt´s den Schein für <30€ bequem ins Haus?


----------



## feldi1987 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der Vispas in Holland*

Vrolijke Visser het groetslag stede broec 

Da bin ich.... Für 33€ bequem ins Haus.
Ein Kumpel von mir hat in der Nähe von Harlem 28€ gezahlt.
Ich habe meinen dieses Jahr über ein Inserat im Internet bestellt. Das ist ein Deutscher der in den Niederlanden Schiffs und guiding touren anbietet.
Das war sehr reibungslos und ich hatte den Vispas echt flott im Briefkasten. Den vorläufigen hatte ich auch einen Tag später per Email.
Ich weiß nicht wie das hier mit Werbung aussieht deswegen geb ich euch den link gerne per PN.


Lg


----------



## feederbrassen (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der Vispas in Holland*

Hie kannst du ALLES nachlesen ,in Deutsch.

http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/vispas.htm


----------



## crocodile (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der Vispas in Holland*

Leider doch nicht ganz alles. Persönliche Erfahrungen sind oft mehr wert als bloße Bestimmungen.


----------



## feldi1987 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der Vispas in Holland*

Ich finde diese seiten auch sehr überladen.

Das grenzt schon an Beamten deutsch ;-)

Sehr unübersichtlich. Man hätte es auch auf den Punkt bringen können


----------



## crocodile (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der Vispas in Holland*

Vielleicht sind Holländer auch nur Beamten?? *Spaß*
Die Regeln sind klar und deutlich, meistens zumindest. Bin schon auf erste Diskussionen gespannnt bzgl. Visplanner und bestimmten Gewässern. Laut visplanner mit regulärem vispas erlaubt, laut Politie und Bertus bedarf es einer Zusatzkarte.


----------



## feldi1987 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der Vispas in Holland*

Also ich hab die immer alle als sehr kooperativ erlebt


----------



## crocodile (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der Vispas in Holland*

Klar, man hält sich an deren Regeln und alles ist wunderbar, machen wir als Gast gerne so. Habe auch kaum Bedenken dieses vernünftig mit denen zu besprechen, falls es dazu kommen sollte (kommt bestimmt, werde oft kontrolliert). Die App zeigt mir dieses Gewässer als "frei" an, ich sollte dort aber eigentlich nicht ohne Zusatzschein angeln dürfen. 
Ist eigentlich kein grosses Dingen, nur bietet gerade dieser Verein keinen so tollen Service wie "einfach Überweisen und Schein ist im Briefkasten" an.


----------



## feldi1987 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der Vispas in Holland*

Beter nog mal in het listje van nederlandse viswateren kijken ;-) so is het seker..... Oder so ähnlich :-D


----------



## crocodile (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der Vispas in Holland*

echt, steht das irgendwo?


----------



## feldi1987 (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der Vispas in Holland*

Alle Gewässer in denen du angeln darfst stehen in der  " list van nederlandse viswateren",steht das da nicht drinne brauchst du ne Tageskarte.  Aber um das nach schauen zu können muss man erstmal wissen wie das heißt. 
Da frag ich lieber meinen "Vispas Dealer" der weiß alles


----------



## feederbrassen (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der Vispas in Holland*

Der Visplanner , http://www.visplanner.nl/
 ist ist doch ne nützliche Sache dabei,
wo darf ich und wo nicht .
Aber im Zweifel lieber vor Ort nachfragen.
Online ist vielleicht nicht immer up to date.


----------

